
Implementation of a Probabilistic Context Free Grammar Parser in JavaScript - bryanrasmussen
https://github.com/digitalheir/probabilistic-earley-parser-javascript
======
sirsuki
A little off topic, The author here describes the use case for this and
mentions for those situations where "if you do not need probabilities attached
to your parse trees, you are probably better off using nearley instead"

This lead me to wonder (and unsuccessfully answer via google-fu): What is the
difference between
[jison]([https://zaa.ch/jison/docs/](https://zaa.ch/jison/docs/)) and
[nearley]([https://nearley.js.org](https://nearley.js.org)) and when would I
use one over the other?

~~~
slaymaker1907
They use different parsing algorithms and from the sounds of it, I don’t think
jison supports finding all possible parsers while nearly does.

------
ngcc_hk
Can this be used as a computing language like lisp?

